# Biscuit Joiner Spacing



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

When making solid wood panels using biscuits how far apart should one space the biscuits?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I use them for alignment, and really don't have a set spacing. I guess at how many biscuits I want (maybe 5 across 60") and then space them more or less evenly. If you have an edge that will be cut, you'll want to not put any on the cut line (Doh!). The other thing you want to do is put them in the lower 2/3s of the board edge to help with the football shape that may telegraph through the surface if you're not careful. If both sides of the board panels will be seen, then perfectly centered on the edge might be a better option.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

For me it also depends on the thickness of the board. The greater the crown the closer I put them, I never went closer than 6" spacing. I also glue them into their slots, all possible effort to keep junk together.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

What he said


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't use anything but glue and clamps.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I do about 12". I don't measure.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just be careful to plan the spacing so you do not cut into them on the finshed panel and expose them.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

So far the average space between my biscuits is about two years.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I did a similar screw up about 15yrs ago on a set of doors for a vanity. I ran a mahogany spline too long along the length of re-sawn panel boards then when I ran them through the router table for the panel cuts I exposed the mahogany splines. These re-sawed panels had beautiful medullary figuring and they were wrecked. Until the owner saw the mistake and liked the contrasting color, go figure. By the time I was done I ended up applying swirly oak string inlay to the doors.


----------

